# Two little derps and a ruined priory, Lincolnshire fens, May 2016



## HughieD (May 3, 2016)

Wouldn't normally post this up as a report as they were both quite small and sealed tight so limited to externals/outbuildings only. The second one was so cute though that I thought it deserved a report. 

The first place is a roadside bungalow just east of Billinghay on the A153. On Google Earth Street View the windows aren't boarded up but now the place is sealed tight. Nothing spectacular but here are a few pix:

Boards to the front:


img5088 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Boards to the back:


img5089 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Roof on the way out:


img5091 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5095 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And some slowly decaying outhouses:


img5093 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This second place is far more rewarding but, again, sealed tight. Spied through the bushes as I drove past so stopped off on the return leg of the journey. This 'Round house' is also on the A153, this time on the west side of Anwick. The picture from Street View is dated March 2010 and the place is empty then so has been empty for some time. It was listed on April 1980 and described as a 19th century lodge in red brick with a conical thatched roof. Here's the picture:

The delightful verandah supported on 4 facetted wooden pillars:


img5097 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5099 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the pretty far-gone out-houses:


img5100 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Second outhouse:


img5102 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5105 by HughieDW, on Flickr

With this inside:


img5103 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Hope someone saves this delightful little place:


img5106 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here's a few distant shots of the near-by Haverholme Priory:


img5112 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5119 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5113 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2016)

Smashing collection.The Round Lodge is a beauty and as you say well worth saving.


----------



## Rubex (May 3, 2016)

That little thatched cottage is so cute! Such a shame it's just been left, excellent as always HughieD


----------



## Infraredd (May 3, 2016)

I found the round house when I did Haverholme a couple of years back - It was sealed then but not so overgrown. Eyed that trapdoor in the roof up but didn't have the means to try it......


----------



## tumble112 (May 3, 2016)

In agreement that the little round house is lovely and must be saved! Your shots of the priory are stunning. Well worth posting.


----------



## HughieD (May 4, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Smashing collection.The Round Lodge is a beauty and as you say well worth saving.





Rubex said:


> That little thatched cottage is so cute! Such a shame it's just been left, excellent as always HughieD





Sludden said:


> In agreement that the little round house is lovely and must be saved! Your shots of the priory are stunning. Well worth posting.



Cheers folks. Let's have a whip-round and save it - could be the Lincs DP HQ.


----------



## The Wombat (May 13, 2016)

Liking your shots of the priory

Your first post, here are some shots of the internals (I visited a couple of years back)
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ottage-lincs-may14.html?highlight=chapel+hill

Also had a mooch around the roundhouse, but like you, no access!


----------



## HughieD (May 13, 2016)

The Wombat said:


> Liking your shots of the priory
> 
> Your first post, here are some shots of the internals (I visited a couple of years back)
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ottage-lincs-may14.html?highlight=chapel+hill
> ...



Ah...interesting to see those internals there mate. Looked pretty sealed tight when I was there. That wallpaper!


----------



## tazong (May 14, 2016)

Really nice little set there bud , the second to last photo was defiantly my favourite.


----------

